# Atasözünün Türkçe Çevirisi



## Ragnar0k77

Arkadaşlar hepinize selamlar, iyi günler ve iyi forumlar dilerim. İşin içinden çıkamadığım bir cümle geldi karşıma. Okuduğum ve açıklamalarına baktığım zaman kolaylıkla anlaşılabiliyor fakat ona eşdeğer Türkçe atasözü bulmak konusunda sıkıntı çekiyorum. Göz,görmek,gözükmek,görünmekle ilgili neredeyse her atasözüne de bir göz attım fakat bulamadım. Bu atasözünü Türkçe'ye nasıl çevirebiliriz? Şimdiden teşekkürler!

"The onlooker sees most of the game."

Encyclopedia'nın açıklaması ise şu şekilde 
*Lookers-on see most of the game: "*those who are not participating are able to take an overall view; proverbial saying, early 16th century."


----------



## Torontal

A.s. merhabalar,_ Metin Yurtbaşı: A Dictionary Of Turkish Proverbs_'e göre bunun Türkçe karşılığı "_Seyirciye zeval olmaz", _ama emin değilim, bence onun manası aynı değil.

Belki "_gözlüye gizli yoktur_" daha iyi...

Umarım buradaki  Türk arkadaşlarımız size yardım edebilir.


----------



## shafaq

Torontal said:


> A.s. merhabalar,_ Metin Yurtbaşı: A Dictionary Of Turkish Proverbs_'e göre bunun Türkçe karşılığı "_Seyirciye zeval olmaz", _ama emin değilim, bence onun manası aynı değil.


"Seyirciye  zeval olmaz" is an imitation of "Elçiye zeval olmaz" which means "Don't shoot/kill the messenger".
"Don't shoot/kill the spectator" I don't think has something to do with "The onlooker sees most of the game." in any way.



Torontal said:


> Belki "_gözlüye gizli yoktur_" daha iyi...


I think you were going to say "Gözcüye gizli yoktur." which is more idiomatic and sensible than  "Seyirciye  zeval olmaz" because -to me- it has nothing to do with the original proverb.


----------



## Torontal

shafaq said:


> "Seyirciye  zeval olmaz" is an imitation of "Elçiye zeval olmaz" which means "Don't shoot/kill the messenger".
> "Don't shoot/kill the spectator" I don't think has something to do with "The onlooker sees most of the game." in any way.
> 
> 
> I think you were going to say "Gözcüye gizli yoktur." which is more idiomatic and sensible than  "Seyirciye  zeval olmaz" because -to me- it has nothing to do with the original proverb.



Thank you. Yes i felt the same about the "Seyirciye  zeval olmaz", then probably the author of the _A Dictionary Of Turkish Proverbs_ misunderstood the intended meaning of the English proverb.

Regarding the second proverb, are you sure it should be with göz_cü_yle? Is it more commonly used in that way? Both versions make sense to me, (gözlü: gözü olan, gören; gözcü: gözleme işi yapan kişi, gözetleyen) but i've seen it only in the form of "Göz_lü_ye gizli yoktur."
 (görmesini bilen kişiden hiçbir şey gizlenemez)

TÜRK DİL KURUMU

Gözlüye gizli yoktur - Vikisözlük


----------



## Ragnar0k77

Hi again everyone. Thank you for your replies. I was about to write "Görünen köy kılavuz istemez" or "Dışarıdan bakan göz daha iyi görür". I couldn't find or write the right variant without your help. Very appreciated. You know how they say: "El elden üstündür."  Minnettarım.


----------



## shafaq

Torontal said:


> Regarding the second proverb, are you sure it should be with göz_cü_yle?


Please note that it isn't "gözcüyle" but gözcüye"


Torontal said:


> Is it more commonly used in that way? Both versions make sense to me, (gözlü: gözü olan, gören; gözcü: gözleme işi yapan kişi, gözetleyen) but i've seen it only in the form of "Göz_lü_ye gizli yoktur."
> (görmesini bilen kişiden hiçbir şey gizlenemez)


First time I encountered word "gözlü" used in that mean; but still may be comprehensible  through some effort... Because it isn't commonly used between people in this sense. 

Saying that; also "gözlü" wouldn't fit there to comply with the word "onlooker" where it("onlooker") conveys the sense of "spectator/someone looking an event from outside".


----------



## Torontal

shafaq said:


> Please note that it isn't "gözcüyle" but gözcüye"
> 
> First time I encountered word "gözlü" used in that mean; but still may be comprehensible  through some effort... Because it isn't commonly used between people in this sense.
> 
> Saying that; also "gözlü" wouldn't fit there to comply with the word "onlooker" where it("onlooker") conveys the sense of "spectator/someone looking an event from outside".



Oops you are right, i didn't pay attention to the spelling of the word.  Thank you for the correction and explanation!


----------

